# Leather sofa?



## Orwell (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't have my dog yet, but I am wondering about their claws puncturing a leather sofa. I haven't bought the sofa yet either!! LOL... But I was thinking the leather might be easier to clean than other materials and I personally very much prefer leather.

I am just hoping it won't get punctured by a dog claw. I plan on looking after my dogs claws and walking him in the pavement enough to wear them down decently. But I just don't want to go drop a large sum on a nice sofa that will only be quickly ruined. 

Since I want a doggie so badly, I guess I'd just opt out of leather if it was a sever issue. I'm hoping there is nothing too much to worry about as long as I am responsible about maintaining the dogs claws.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

I have leather seats in my truck and the seats are fine with my dog in there. I don't know if they make the truck seats out of a stronger leather though, and her claws are kept short and way easier to clean for sure


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

My parents just bought a leather couch and it's already got a big scratch in it from their cat :-( Cat's have lots sharper claws though, I'm not sure if I dog claw would do the same.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't get the expensive smooth, shiny tightly stretched leather. Get the softer, supple type. I've had leather sofas for 6 yrs and they look new, even with 3 good sized dogs climbing all over them. They are so much easier to clean.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have 3 leather couches in my home. One of which is over 15 years old and has had many Rottweilers on it over the years. It still looks great. IT was NOT a cheap couch. I think you will get what you pay for. I also have two of the smooth leather couches and they look fine too but I do have a blanket on the seat part if a dog comes up. My dogs are not always allowed on the furniture so they stay off unless invited. Keep them conditioned and clean and your dogs nails very short. My dogs get their nails done weekly. As far as keeping the couches clean and free of hair. I agree leather is much easier. Just be careful that your dog/puppy do not see them as a giant rawhide.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

We have a large leather sofa in our house and my dog has done no damage to it. She sleeps on the same section of it every night, so we cover it with a large towel to keep it 100% safe.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Except for one fabric chair all my furniture is leather and I worry a lot more about the fabric chair than I do about the leather. Poca isn't allowed on the furniture (except for the bed) but that doesn't stop her from taking a 60 ft running leap at the leather couch in our bedroom den. Smack! And that's a softer leather with more texture to it, which I worried about with her nails. No problem, and we don't keep her nails particularly short. I would never have any other kind of furniture with dogs around -- good leather just takes so much abuse. And pet hair doesn't stick to it thank goodness!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Orwell said:


> I don't have my dog yet, but I am wondering about their claws puncturing a leather sofa. I haven't bought the sofa yet either!! LOL... But I was thinking the leather might be easier to clean than other materials and I personally very much prefer leather.


I would actually have nothing but leather lol. We have the looser, supple leather kind (a long sofa and single chair). 

I also have two cats as well as Bridgette and all are allowed on the sofas. Not a single scratch in the several years we've had the sofas. I also think they are MUCH easier to clean than fabric sofas...I was constantly having to vacuum the sofa because of pet hair...doesn't even stick to this leather!


----------



## Orwell (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, thanks! I was in a Lazy boy the other day looking around and this is why I made the OP. Thanks for all the replies...

Something that came to mind as I was reading was, are there grades of leather? Like, are there differing thicknesses? I have sat on couches where the leatcher "felt thick" before and ones where they "feel thin" as well, but never gave it any thought. Surely there is a scale from 1-10 of thickness that one can consider when in the market for leather furniture?

Also, to avoid the situation where the doggie sees the couch as rawhide, do you guys think it would be better to buy the couch before I get the dog (which I will be getting as a puppy) and train the pup extensively on proper chewing ettequitte while the couch is in the environment?

Or should I "set the dog up to succeed" and train the dog fully in chewing ettequette and THEN introduce the couch afterward? My only qualm there being that the couch would be new to the environment and thus would have no predefiend "rules" associated with it, thus, my first day out at work might result in a chewing incident since the dog has no idea that the couch isn't a chew toy yet. You know? Or maybe I could just close him out of the living room until he/she understands?

Also, what about animals and the smell of leather? I know my dad bought a sweet leather coat 15 years ago and my then (male) kitten took one smell, abroptly turned about-face and preceeded to pee/spray all over it.

Do some dogs have a similar reaction to the smell of leather? how long might it take for that smell to fade or for me to effectively train the dog to disregard the smell?


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Orwell said:


> Do some dogs have a similar reaction to the smell of leather? how long might it take for that smell to fade or for me to effectively train the dog to disregard the smell?


I'm sure it's possible. However Bridgette chewed the fabric couch we had in my old apartment (she chewed most of one of the cushions to pieces). She was still into chewing when we got this one and she's never touched it. It's funny because there is a huge rip now in one of the cushions, but it was from me LOL.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

A quality leather sofa will hold up well. I have leather furniture - the soft, supple leather. Looks as good as the day it was delivered. I do keep my dogs' nails quite short, and use a dremel, so no sharp edges. However, the cats nails are pretty sharp, yet no scratches or punctures anywhere. My daughter has 6 cats and a dog, and also has leather furniture. No scratches, and no peeing on the furniture, either. 



> Also, to avoid the situation where the doggie sees the couch as rawhide, do you guys think it would be better to buy the couch before I get the dog (which I will be getting as a puppy) and train the pup extensively on proper chewing ettequitte while the couch is in the environment?


Dogs who chew furniture will attempt to do so whether it's leather or fabric. The key is supervision, and providing chew toys.


----------



## Tricia_88 (Mar 3, 2009)

I was nervous when I got my leather furniture. My dogs nails have not done anything to it. We brought a cat into our home.....and it is her nails that have done the damage. She doesn't sit and try to rip it.....but if she is excited and bouncing around...when she jumps off, her back nails scratch it up.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

We are on our second leather sofa and I can't wait til something happens to our recliners, so we can get leather ones! Our first sofa was offwhite, not my choice but we needed something new and it was on sale. It showed alot of scratches. The one we have now is burgundy and no damage at all and we've had it over a year. We have three dogs but only two can get up on the sofa...the sheltie has thinner nails but our pbgv has very thick, heavy nails...if anyone was going to poke a hole, it'd be him but so far, nothing!


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

We have leather as well and Molly has not made a mark on anything. Would never have fabric again with animals.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Leather is great for dogs!......but yes, the soft, mushy kind is better. We have soft italian leather couches and my Husky adopted the Love Seat as his own -- that's him in the pic on it --- and you can just wipe the hair away -- instead of a material couch where it would be disaster!....Although I do have to vacuum every day!....BUT HE'S WORTH IT!


----------



## libbyanddarci (Jan 2, 2009)

I would recommend leather especially with a puppy. Ours would nap on the sofa and sometimes as soon as she would wake up she would pee. It was real easy to clean up on leather. We have two dogs and the sofa still looks great but I agree with others that you do get what you pay for. And get the protection plan....just in case


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

About the when to get couch/puppy:

My puppy experience is this: if I am not watching her 100%, then she is in the kennel/crate (wire) or tethered to me.

Puppies cannot be left unattended for even a second (even a second!!) if you want to prevent damage/potty accidents, etc.

You might want to consider an indoor puppy play pen/excercise pen with puppy pads -- if Ruby had been a little younger when we got her we would defintely done that in addition to her crate to prevent problems and let her roam in the livingroom safely when we weren't directly watching her like a hawk for signs of needing to go, etc.


----------



## bondra76 (Feb 8, 2009)

My dog gets sprayed with water whenever she puts her paws on the couch at all (I don't let her on it either - she has a doggy bed in the living room). It took about 1 week to train her. She hates getting sprayed with the water. But it's been a good 4 months now without her even attempting to get close to the couch.


----------



## doglover2929 (Feb 27, 2016)

I also owned a leather sofa and I don't have any problems with my dog being on it. I prefer the leather sofa than having a fabric sofa. If you are still in the thought of what to buy, I might recommend you to check this http://www.riedelsfurniture.com/ since it also helped me decide before buying a new sofa.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

doglover2929 said:


> I also owned a leather sofa and I don't have any problems with my dog being on it. I prefer the leather sofa than having a fabric sofa. If you are still in the thought of what to buy, I might recommend you to check this http://www.riedelsfurniture.com/ since it also helped me decide before buying a new sofa.


Since the original post was eight years ago, I'll bet a decision has already benn made.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

RonE said:


> Since the original post was eight years ago, I'll bet a decision has already benn made.


LOL Ron! Hope all is well!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Whoops, old post


----------

